# Getting bored of my pasta!!!!!



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Having tomato pasta and chicken as one meal of the day and its the only one im struggling with. Its at about 10am so is quite substantial when im not hungry (not a morning eaten unless i force myself)

The only way i can eat lots at this time is if it tastes really good.

Any ideas???


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Don't eat pasta!

It's a high glyceamic carb anyway, and it's good at laying on the fat.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Brown bagel and scrambled eggs

Oats and protein powder

Rice cakes and turkey with peanut butter

or a large big mac meal lol

Damn I'm hungry now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Don't eat pasta!
> 
> It's a high glyceamic carb anyway, and it's good at laying on the fat.


Even on two grams of tren?? jokes

The pasta is the wholemeal **** (mainly why i dont like it) so low GI.

So would you say go with wholemeal begals or something then (which i would actually enjoy a lot more).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Brown bagel and scrambled eggs
> 
> Oats and protein powder
> 
> ...


Think im going with th bagel and scramby mate. Whole eggs though. Bulking so the good fats won't harm???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Think im going with th bagel and scramby mate. Whole eggs though. Bulking so the good fats won't harm???


2 whole eggs and 4 egg whites will give you about 36g protein and 12g fat. I used to drink 12 eggs a day with 6 of the yolks and I was never fat lol


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have my morning pasta with pesto and chicken,

lovely


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

There are many carb sources besides pasta. Wholemeal bagel is made of pretty much the same stuff, it's all wholemeal flour. Wholemeal bread same sh1t. However, it's bit of a misconcetpion about wholemeal flour products, and white flour products with regards to the GI anyway. There's only about 3 points in it, but 1 just happens to fall just inside the high GI and the other just under and makes it into the low/med GI.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Brown bagel and scrambled eggs
> 
> Oats and protein powder
> 
> ...


Now about this big mac meal. I am ok to think the high fat content will slow down absorption making the meal ok :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Now about this big mac meal. I am ok to think the high fat content will slow down absorption making the meal ok :tongue:


Its got lettuce in it so its ok......er also have it with a diet coke :lol:


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

you cant go wrong with proatmeal milk oats and protein powder maybe a few berries or another roasted sweet spuds with grilled chicken and nando hot sauce


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Agree with Joe, are you bulking / cutting? I'm cutting and have cut out all pasta, rice, bread etc. and just stick with veggies of all sorts. Yum!

If bulking then go for something a bit easier to get down if you're struggling appetite wise. Bananas go down easy for instance? So just have some chicken in tomato pasata still maybe and then some easy to eat carbs?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Agree with Joe, are you bulking / cutting? I'm cutting and have cut out all pasta, rice, bread etc. and just stick with veggies of all sorts. Yum!
> 
> If bulking then go for something a bit easier to get down if you're struggling appetite wise. Bananas go down easy for instance? So just have some chicken in tomato pasata still maybe and then some easy to eat carbs?


Sounds like a plan. I'm bulking but want to keep it clean. Done the whole dirty bulk thing and it made me feel like a fatty. Might go with the oats. I keep them runny so they go down easy. Stick some fruit in too as it gets a bit boring. Thing is, i want a meat source of protein at this meal (10.00am) as i have already had a mass gainer at 7 - 8 am.


----------

